# Urgent Form 929 - Change of Passport



## vishu316 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have a query related to change of passport details .
The passport that I used for skillselect profile has been damaged so I had applied for a new passport .
I had Au 457 on my old passport and the same has been transferred to my new passport now, now I want to fill form 929 for my new passport details for PR application.
Can you please help me with answers to below question:

4 Provide one of the following:

Passport/travel document number (previously provided to the department)
Passport number :
Client number issued to the applicant by the department:
File number issued to the applicant by the department:
Application receipt number issued to the applicant by the department:

5 Does the applicant have an application in progress?
No -Visa currently held:

Yes -Details of visa applied for
Type-
Class-

6 At which office was the application lodged?

Please help as this is urgent?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

929.pdf is the old way of doing it. You should do it online through your immiAccount. Click 'update us' on the left in your PR application and then 'change of passport' on the right. Fill this online form and submit it (which also auto-attaches a system generated 929 into your list of documents).



> Can you please help me with answers to below question


To answer your questions:
#4: All these are available in your visa payment receipt.
#5: Yes (since you have your PR application in process). Type = _SKILLED INDEPENDENT_, Class=_189_
#6: Application Lodged At = _ONLINE_


----------



## vishu316 (Jun 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> 929.pdf is the old way of doing it. You should do it online through your immiAccount. Click 'update us' on the left in your PR application and then 'change of passport' on the right. Fill this online form and submit it (which also auto-attaches a system generated 929 into your list of documents).
> 
> 
> To answer your questions:
> ...


Do i need to put Au 457 details in question 4
or after paying PR fee i will be getting new details.

Also, do we provide au 457 details anywhere in the application

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

This form is being submitted inside of your PR visa application, so it has to be the PR application details in #4.

As for providing 457 details/ reference in this PR application: yes, you have to in form 80 (_Part J - Australian visa history_)


----------



## vishu316 (Jun 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> This form is being submitted inside of your PR visa application, so it has to be the PR application details in #4.
> 
> As for providing 457 details/ reference in this PR application: yes, you have to in form 80 (_Part J - Australian visa history_)


Thanks for the reply KeeDa. Ut I ve never been to Australia before.so my ans will always come as No

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vishu316 said:


> Thanks for the reply KeeDa. Ut I ve never been to Australia before.so my ans will always come as No
> 
> Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


okay, then not in form 80, but as part of your PR visa application you would have given the details of your 457- for instance in the question "_Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?_".

I would still suggest to strongly consider using the 'change of passport' online form instead of 929.pdf because it is much easier and new passport details get updated immediately.


----------



## vishu316 (Jun 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> okay, then not in form 80, but as part of your PR visa application you would have given the details of your 457- for instance in the question "_Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?_".
> 
> I would still suggest to strongly consider using the 'change of passport' online form instead of 929.pdf because it is much easier and new passport details get updated immediately.


Thanks for clearing my doubt

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------

